# Guild Wars



## malifix (1. März 2010)

Hallo ich weiß das es nicht erlaubt ist aber ich habe mienen account von guild wars verkauft. ich habe nun noch die cd´s und möchte wieder anfangen doch nun fehlen mir keys. Was soll ich nun tun, muss ich mir die spiele nochnmal kaufen oder gibt es die keys für den acc online zu kaufen?


----------



## Lee (1. März 2010)

Keys kannst du dir auch online kaufen. Im NCSoft Store zum Beispiel. Ob die aber so viel günstiger sind als im Geschäft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kenji_91 (1. März 2010)

über steam bekommst du jeden teil für 15€.

Aber ich hab für dich ein angebot: alle 4 teile für 55€, wenn interesse pm an mich.


----------



## malifix (1. März 2010)

ok aber es gibbt die complete edition für 39,99€ mit cds und keys


----------



## Lee (1. März 2010)

Dann nimm am besten die Complete Edition. Account Verkauf ist ohnehin nicht erlaubt.

40€ kosten jetzt alle Teile zusammen. 
Ich habe damals noch 40€ *pro* Teil gezahlt 
Naja, habe aber sowieso aufgehört...


----------



## JoxX (2. März 2010)

40€.... das waren noch Zeiten 
Habe auch einen Account, den ich nicht mehr brauche und loswerden will, aber ich verstehe nicht, das man seinen Account nicht verkaufen darf, so wie ein Spiel auch....


----------

